# Leave it to Television



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I was watching tv the other day and came across this new show about the possibility of life after death called Proof.

I'm not religious anymore, and have read a lot about the scientific explanations of NDE's and OBE's....so I was curious about how the show was going to present these issues and thought I would check it out.

And of course, there is an infidelity related plot device that really p*ssed me off, given my family's horrible infidelity related past.

There is this little girl who supposedly died and then was brought back...afterwards she drew pictures of what she saw on the 'other side'

The pics are of dead relatives that her parents recognize...but one puzzles them....it's a man the girl says is PaPa....but the parents say it doesn't look anything like either of their deceased dads....they can't figure it out.

So the main character goes to the grandmother who is in a nursing home.

She admits to having a ONS while separated from her H during their first year of M after she caught him cheating.

Hey I have no problem with RA's, and that's not was ticked me off here.

What got me irritated was the fact that this woman had hidden the fact that she has foisted her love child off on her H as his child.

My grandmother did something similar to my grandfather, so to say the least I had a bad taste in my mouth after watching this.

IMO, no woman will ever understand how infuriating to men this situation can be....they NEVER have to face it.

All I could think about as I watched this scene was the same thought I have about my grandmother..."You evil b*tch."

Women who can do this are amongst the lowest form of humans on the planet....right down there with rapists and abusers.

Be careful if you watch the first episode of this show guys....it might set you off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Do people even watch TV nowadays?

Hell I just stream whatever I want, whenever I want, and block ads that just waste my time. I can skip media that I dislike, and watch the media that I like.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lol....yeah....some of us still watch tv.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hadn't planned on watching it, but thanks for the warning.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.......well ....I don't watch much TV ....but in the event that I ever do ...I just added this show to my perpetual sh!tlist.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't watch TV anymore. Garbage. I watch Netflix and documentaries. If I see a movie I'm interested in watching I check out its page on IMDB to see if there are any adultery subplots so I can make sure to avoid them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Usually watch very old shows on Youtube.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I don't watch TV anymore. Garbage."

You know....I'm sure the writers just thought this was a clever plot device to push the topic of there possibly being a 'beyond'.

But if your from a family that suffered the trauma and dysfunction resulting from a selfish, disgusting woman who would do this, it can be very irritating to watch.

It also doesn't surprise me that the show is produced by a woman (Kyra Sedgwick).....I've read on TAM and similar boards for years now, and I really think many women do not get how much paternity fraud p*sses guys off.

Some do, but for many women it seems to be a blind spot IMO.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Of course, this was also a less than two minute long scene depicting a situation which did not directly involve any of the show's main - or even recurring - characters. In other words, if you'd gone to pee or to get another slice of pizza, you'd have missed it entirely and never even known it had appeared in the show. It's not a recurring theme or an ongoing plot device. 

I understand triggers. There are certain films and programs I won't watch because they explore themes that trigger me. But I've found with the passage of time and my own healing, that casual mentions of things that relate somewhat to my own traumas are less and less re-traumatizing. So, I won't watch _Unfaithful_, but hearing that a peripheral character in one episode of an otherwise good show had an affair doesn't send me reeling. 

I think that, while perhaps jarring to someone for whom this has been an actual fact of life, discounting an entire show - and an entire gender - as somehow complicit in this sort of thing is perhaps a somewhat strong reaction. Frankly, I think many of our personal experiences are unknowable to others who haven't had those experiences. That does not make other people bad, evil, or even particularly clueless. It simply means that other people may not have had our same experiences, or even that they may not have reacted the same way to having had them. My grandfather was unfit company every December 7th until his death in 2000. But I don't expect, and neither did he, that everyone in the world had to be sensitive to his pain and if they weren't they just sucked.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been flabbergasted at the amount of infidelity related themes in new shows.

Proof. Whispers. Watching Glades on Netflix, it is a theme in many episodes and the main character is involved in it himself as well as a couple of side characters as well.

What pisses me off is they just throw it out there and don't really deal with the repercussions. Unless it is murder. They do sometimes show violence as fallout from an affair.

Tyler Perry tackles the subject but he is so over the top, goofy drama, it is distracting from real issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

